# [Q] I received a text message from a single digit number "1"... What the heck?



## trusktr (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Q] I received a text message from a single digit number "1"... What the heck?*

The message is still in my Samsung Galaxy S2 inbox and contains this:

message size:32kb
expires: 9:04PM, Oct 25
Download

where "Download" is a clickable button and when I click it it changes to "Downloading", then after a few moments it changes back to "Download".

Any idea what it might be?


----------



## hungry81 (Oct 22, 2011)

So you downloaded unknown software from a suspicious number onto your phone because it told you to?

Ummm... Quickly You need to pm me your bank account details and any applicable passwords plus personal identification information. If someone is going to scam you and get all your stuff it should be me, at least im honest about it, plus you have to now cause I asked you to.


----------



## trusktr (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, but nothing happened after, android didn't prompt me to install anything. Is it possible that it installed by itself? And how can such a message arrive to me anyway? Do you think its from an installed app??

My phone is 100% stock and not rooted. What in the heck is this? If its THAT easy to get a security hole, then that makes the market a scary place!


----------



## hungry81 (Oct 22, 2011)

trusktr said:


> Yeah, but nothing happened after, android didn't prompt me to install anything. Is it possible that it installed by itself? And how can such a message arrive to me anyway? Do you think its from an installed app??
> 
> My phone is 100% stock and not rooted. What in the heck is this? If its THAT easy to get a security hole, then that makes the market a scary place!

Click to collapse



Whats the file name? go to where your phone stores downloads and find out. if nothing is there check running applications. Is anything running that shouldn't have been. can you provide a screenshot of the text message?


----------



## Dripz167 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm shocked that you presses download, not knowing where the message came from. Were you THAT curious?

I hope nothing is going to happen to your device, but in the future, you might want to ask first before pressing anything.

Sorry I couldn't really contribute anything helpful to this thread, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

Oops. 

Sent.


----------



## lufc (Oct 22, 2011)

Please use the Q&A Forum for questions Thanks
Moving to Q&A


----------



## nawlage (Oct 22, 2011)

I just received a txt from the number '1' also.

Subject: its time
Message size: 12Kb

I use handcent and it is set to auto retrieve mms. It said downloading for quite some time then I deleted it and blocked the number.

Sent.


----------



## marvinpud (Oct 25, 2011)

*You're Fine*

I think you're fine. I just recieved a similar message from 1. I think it was someone 'replying all' to a mass text because a second later that message from 1 disappeared and was replaced by an actual text. PS, I'm not an expert.


----------



## nawlage (Oct 26, 2011)

marvinpud said:


> I think you're fine. I just recieved a similar message from 1. I think it was someone 'replying all' to a mass text because a second later that message from 1 disappeared and was replaced by an actual text. PS, I'm not an expert.

Click to collapse



You might be right. Turns out my girlfriend sent a mass text and I was on the list. I ended up getting several more that day. None of which would auto download.

Sent.


----------



## smsgod (Jan 18, 2013)

*highly avoid*

I would highly advise to stay away from and advise you to not download any type of text message that comes to you from an unknown phisher or source.


----------



## Dirty Dane (Nov 20, 2015)

*same issue sorta*

see i have been getting texts like this myself it started just yesterday when a friend said he would send me a video of something (mms video) and so i never got it but instead a number listed as 1 had sent a message with no subject it was a download. i asked my friend to send again and it went through to his number instead just fine (hes using an iphone) so i just deleted the conversation with the number 1 and moved on but then my girlfriend sent a video to me and the same thing happened. im curious if its an error having to do wth the sending of video or if its something more concerning. (my girlfriend is on android) the whole thing here is taht they where sending me a video and that i got a message that i could download supposedly a video using the number 1 instead of from the person who said they where sending something(its concerning


----------



## Lindseym3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Well that was rude. Way to be a ****


----------



## Goldiedog101 (Sep 8, 2020)

I've gotten that text message twice on two different phones and my phone auto magically started downloading? My phone is fine after every time but it's just so weird to me my recent message sent to me and then dissapeared


----------

